# New false floor buildup for my 2008 Tribute



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi all,

Just going to share my build pics of the work I've been doing lately. Most of us here know how all this works, so I'm just going to let the pics do the talking. If you have any questions on anything, just ask.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Continued:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lookin good, nice and clean. i would put some more supports on the two sides of the amp rack to hold up the top floor 


keep it up!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL, Bing you are quick on the trigger! I'm only partway through the pics.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Now I'm done. Well, for now anyway.

I managed to put a hole in the new SI BM sub, thanks to the dangerous way the gasket ring fits around the sub. Seriously, not happy about it. I'll shoe-goo it soon enough though.

I ran out of headliner that was the top covering, so I have to pick more of that up. Otherwise its going pretty well.


----------



## ikoolguy (Oct 23, 2009)

that is really awesome


----------



## ikoolguy (Oct 23, 2009)

that is really awesome...not much air space, and what brand are the sub and amp


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

ikoolguy said:


> that is really awesome...not much air space, and what brand are the sub and amp



Those are Stereo Integrity BM mkIII's. Stereo Integrity | Home
They run well with only .4-.5 cubes of air. I also polyfilled the box to capacity. Should sound good.

Those amps are the Kenwood X1R and X4R.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> Now I'm done. Well, for now anyway.
> 
> I managed to put a hole in the new SI BM sub, thanks to the dangerous way the gasket ring fits around the sub. Seriously, not happy about it. I'll shoe-goo it soon enough though.
> 
> I ran out of headliner that was the top covering, so I have to pick more of that up. Otherwise its going pretty well.


^^  Sorry to hear that.... 

I do not believe you are the first person to do so from the first batch. I managed to get mine in without a hole but was cursing the whole time!
In cold weather that gasket is not easily flexible! 

I dig the way they look with no holes however. 

I'm real close to getting mine dialed in the way I want them and I am very pleased with the results. For the price I think they'd be real hard to beat. 

Great start on the install btw!


----------



## sikrsix (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking good. Clean and simple, gonna look nice when the rest is wrapped.


----------



## bullyx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Digging the false floor. I love the big sound in so little space with little loss of functionality. I just received my BM that I purchased from the classifieds. Installing in my car as soon as it gets out of the body shop. I have to mount my box to the car from the inside before the sub goes in which means I have to mount the sub vertically. The horror stories about the gasket are scaring me as I think I am going to need 3 hands to put it in.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I think the solution is to build a wood or plastic disk that fits over the sub when screwing in those screws. The disc should be large enough in diameter to protect the surround, but small enough to not impede a screw. 

In fact, if some remember those plastic "Frisbees" that come in the packaging with some subs, especially smaller ones... a form like that would be very smart to include in the sub's box. Nick, you listening?? This is WAY too easy to damage without some form of protection around the surround when installing. I was being extraordinarily careful but there are still two gashes in of my subs. The other one made it out without damage, but only because I shielded the sub with my hand as I went around. I took some hits on my hand that way but skin heals faster than sub surrounds.


BTW, when I'm done the floor height will be raised about 1/2" from stock. The stock floor covering will go on top, and so 100% functionality will be retained! Gotta make room for strollers and whatnot..


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Great Job! I've been following your builds ever since I bought my Tribute back in December. Keep up the good work!


----------



## bullyx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

That's a really good idea. I actually have the wood disc from the hole in the test box I made for it. Will more than likely have my grill made by then and will have that as well. 

I had to go from making room for strollers to making room for hockey gear so I understand. Great work. Looking forward to the finished pics.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

VERY nice  i really really like it 

yeah i was too quick on the posting hahaha oops! 

just curious why you chose to use the headliner material versus needlepunched carpet? i have tried that stuff and its quite a bit less durable, when you tear that top grille clothy kind of material, its really noticable. 

not to mention i think the carpet is easier to work with hehe..

b


----------



## bsvrs (May 4, 2009)

When I mounted my BM I had another person curl and hold the gasket back while I drilled each screw in. With two people it's a breeze, but, I understand that not everybody can easily find someone willing to help them.

That false floor is looking really good though


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

what flavour of wood did you use? birch ply?

Amazing work, Really clean and professional.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


>


Happy false floor is happy!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks to all for the replies. Especially you, Bing. You probably should know that before I started this build, I decided to find every install you've ever done and surf through them for ideas. So you my friend are my inspiration. 

BTW, I just bought the Madisound speaker grilles that someone talked about in the BM thread. I'll be redoing a few layers of the design to fit those grilles, but I think in the end that will greatly help w/ the design... and may let me get a little bit lower in overall height. Win-Win.

Bing, I used the headliner because I had a few yards of it in my stash of stuff. It happened to match my factory plastics perfectly (as you can tell), but you are right it was damaged just touching the driveway during the build. I can't find a carpet that matches so closely though. Also, this will be hiding under the factory carpet. I'll probably end up doing the top over again (one piece maybe?)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sure, if you ever do decide to redo it with carpet. and dont have a local source for flexbiel, stretchy, non backed carpet.

go here:

80" Wide Superflex Ozite Automotive Carpet

get a sample card, see if anything comes close  super duper easy to work with  and pretty durable, though another mat over it will prevent it from frizzling.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

btw, idont knowif this is your first crack at doing a true fake floor....but if it is or even if its one of your first few, you have a true talent for the stuff...

i mean it looks a LOT better than my first attempt back in the day, hell it looks better than the first dozen of my attempts  

fantastico! i think fake floor design is one that really requires a lot of advanced planning and calculating to make the end result look right, becuase unlike some other ones, you wont really know exactly how it appears until you put the last board on top and stand back, so a lot of planning is really needed to make usre you have enough clearance above the subs, it doenst come up over the opening, and in general, has a shape that is stealthy and pleasing....and your build really shows that to me compared to many other fake floor builds i have seen.

so once again...two thumbs up!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Very nice build! I relly like how smooth and clean it looks.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks again, all. If I lose my day job in Vegas, Bing... I may come knocking at your door.

I'll be redoing the top I think, thanks for the link to that carpet as it looks really nice. 


I'm trying order those Madisound grilles to fit the subs. Great time for Madisound's website to go down btw.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if you cant get those grilles, you can always make your own, make a piece thats about 1/8" all around smaller than the subwoofer cutout to account for thickness of carpet, cutout the holes so the subs dont hit it on excursion, put down a piece of metal mesh on top, and then wrap it in that carpet i linked you, air blows right through it so its fine as a subwoofer grille cover


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I was going to make my own, but in the end these grilles are said to fit in perfectly, so it makes sense to use them. I got a pair on the way. This will let me knock down my false floor by one level, which will give me the 1/2" drop I was hoping to get (which I gained by carpeting parts here and there, adding up as it went.)

This isn't my first false-floor, but it is my first attempt at really good looking one. I've got many attempts (and a few successes) at the bare plywood types:























































But this one has been the most time consuming, because I'm working hard to make it both solidly functional and with some class.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


>


Does this picture remind anyone else of Homestar Runner?

Jay


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

That floor looks fantastic. I like the look of that headliner material. I think I will be copying you in the very near future.


----------



## 3Sixty Industries (Jan 30, 2009)

Did you consider using vinyl? There's an upholstery shop locally, Santa Barbara Upholstery. I've been using them for years. They usually have stuff that matches, and if not he's got source to get factory materials too!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I have vinyls, but in this build I decided to work with black and charcoal carpets, just for something different. I also hate how vinyl tends to unstick in HOT Vegas weather. Carpet seems to do better.


----------



## 3Sixty Industries (Jan 30, 2009)

Vinyls will stay put of you use the right glue. I use the commercial grade Contact Cement that you can get from Santa Barbara. I have some builds out there with Vinyl that are still holding up over the years. Just a little FYI if you do decide to go the vinyl route in the future.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Solid! I'll have to hit them up sometime. Do they have the carpets you saw Bing had there a few posts above?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Great work! I wish I could false floor my tribute but somebody put a tire there, plus I guess a tline wouldnt be too stealth anyway. :laugh:


----------



## 3Sixty Industries (Jan 30, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> Solid! I'll have to hit them up sometime. Do they have the carpets you saw Bing had there a few posts above?


They have a big selection of carpets!! Just go check them out!! They have headliner materials too!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just go i and ask for nonbacked needlepunched carpet  some places carry it in stock, some dont, the place i use now, for example, dont... poop.

In general though, if you ever plan on abusing the trunk wtih lots of cargo and stuff, i would say keep it carpet  even with a thick mat i have seen people put gouges on vinyl after a a while or heavy stuff whcih causes the carpet mat over it to slide against hte vinyl as you drive around and causing scrapes.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> just go i and ask for nonbacked needlepunched carpet  some places carry it in stock, some dont, the place i use now, for example, dont... poop.
> 
> In general though, if you ever plan on abusing the trunk wtih lots of cargo and stuff, i would say keep it carpet  even with a thick mat i have seen people put gouges on vinyl after a a while or heavy stuff whcih causes the carpet mat over it to slide against hte vinyl as you drive around and causing scrapes.



Exactly! Carpet wins in this case.

Vinyl might make a nice trim around the subs when I redo them with grilles. Got a few spare yards of gray, and black. Might try something.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

This looks great! Nice work. Not sure if it's something you'd like, but one option would be to find one of those wood dash/interior kits for your car, and then use a closely matching wood veneer on the false floor top. Then cover with one of those rubber trunk covers that most OEMs sell as an accessory.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

How do you get the edges of the wood to match the curvature of the panels so well, and also have that precise gap? What's your "ancient Chinese secret"?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> How do you get the edges of the wood to match the curvature of the panels so well, and also have that precise gap? What's your "ancient Chinese secret"?


The factory floor carpet is my template. But it also helps to test fit, mark, cut, repeat a 100x. And the look isn't that clean, it just looks that way in pics. Being a perfectionist, I can tell you where every single slip of the jigsaw is at. Sanding helps, though.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

dbiegel said:


> This looks great! Nice work. Not sure if it's something you'd like, but one option would be to find one of those wood dash/interior kits for your car, and then use a closely matching wood veneer on the false floor top. Then cover with one of those rubber trunk covers that most OEMs sell as an accessory.



Wouldn't look right. The truck has a piano-black glossy trim everywhere, no hint of wood.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> The factory floor carpet is my template. But it also helps to test fit, mark, cut, repeat a 100x. And the look isn't that clean, it just looks that way in pics. Being a perfectionist, I can tell you where every single slip of the jigsaw is at. Sanding helps, though.


I used this same technique in my false floor build as well. The hand-held belt sander was my friend.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> I used this same technique in my false floor build as well. The hand-held belt sander was my friend.



OOhh.. I might have to get one of those. 

I'm super-pissed, my jigsaw I bought sucks balls. I cut that by staring down the line from under the saw every second. 

You know, a laser-pointing saw is useless if the laser isn't fixed properly in the housing. It moves by more than a 1/8" in the housing above, which makes for at least 1/4" worth of uncertainty at any time while cutting. USELESS. FYI, its the Craftsman jigsaw that can scroll-saw as well. $94 bucks worth. I'm going back to Sears when I get the chance, and swap it out if they'll let me.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You need a Bosch jig-saw. By far the smoothest jig-saw I've ever used. Cuts like butter and the quick-change blades make life so much better.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Hmmm...I'll consider it. I got the quick-change on both this Craftsman thing and the two previous B&D units I've had. The B&D's are merely good, but the base warped on both units after a couple drops.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> You need a Bosch jig-saw. By fad the smoothest jig-saw I've ever used. Cuts like butter and the quick-change blades make life so much better.



X2....

My Jigsaw (1587AVS) and my circular saw, router, cordless drill and cordless impact are all Bosch now. After years of using Makita stuff.

Jay


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> You need a Bosch jig-saw. By fad the smoothest jig-saw I've ever used. Cuts like butter and the quick-change blades make life so much better.


amen brotha! i dont even own a non bosch small power tool  okay i lied, i do have a hitachi right angle lol


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm using a Black and Decker jigsaw that's almost as old as I am. The housing is orange, if that helps date it.


----------



## 3Sixty Industries (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd have to agree, majority of my wood working tools are Bosch. I have 3 bosch routers and a bosch barrel jigsaw. Your work becomes so much more precise when using quality tools!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Sadly for as much as I love the Bosch I do not own one. But then again, everytime I worked on my cars it was at Arc's shop in Modesto anyway and Fred has like 3 of the damned things. lol Maybe they're cheaper here in ze fatherland...


----------



## 3Sixty Industries (Jan 30, 2009)

It's like buying quality components. My motto is buy the best now and it'll save you headaches later!! Bosch for the win!! lol


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll give consideration to the Bosch. I'm sorta kinda anti-Bosch but for reasons you might not suspect. My company takes hotline calls for Bosch auto parts, its a clusterfuck.

Hope to revisit the build this weekend, and if all my new parts arrive on time, FINISH it this weekend. Other projects demand my time, like crib assembly!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

All of Bosch's divisions are separate entities. Don't let the cf of their auto parts deter you from buying their tools. They really are some of the best you can get.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> All of Bosch's divisions are separate entities. Don't let the cf of their auto parts deter you from buying their tools. They really are some of the best you can get.



Oh, I know. Its just that it goes to the same fat cat down the way eventually. Its a boycott thing. But you're right, I'll probably end up buying one anyway.

Hope to have more pics and fun doing the project this Friday night and on.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Sweet action. I'm really diggin' this build. It's not the fanciest or anything like robolop's but the simple cleanliness speaks to me.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Great build.. I admire stealth installs and I am putting together the plans for my own, but trying to retain the spare (which is a challenge)


----------



## Hextall 27 (Jan 20, 2010)

Old school stealth installs rule


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the photos! Gives me ideas for the floor I'll be putting in my 4Runner. Gotta have those shallow subs!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Slight update: I got my Madisound grills, and redid the top side of the box to get better clearance for the top cover board. It all comes down to those grills offering superior support of anything on top. So I've done this so far:



















Cut the top cover up to allow protection while still letting most the sound out:









Did some more work yesterday and got some light gray heavy-pile carpet to cover that panel, but no pics during the fiasco. It was a ***** because the wind kept kicking up randomly, throwing my spray glue 10 yards away every once in a while. 

So far, its coming along nicely. Can't wait to finish because my Acura TL is begging for a build now.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh yes, forgot to say... I bought a new jig saw (can you tell by the pics?!)

It isn't a Bosch, they cost way too much for how much I use one. But I bought what I feel is the next best machine: Porter Cable. This thing has 6 amps, its heavy but compact, it has a cast foot w/ a stamped steel insert for replacements, and cuts STRAIGHT!! I mean, I managed to cut through the amp opening in that board in one single continuous cut. I'm so damn happy about that. Now I know how you guys do it correctly the first time. Good tools make a difference!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree with the others...Bosch makes a great jigsaw. I used to be a repair tech for Skil/Bosch power tools years ago and crazy me only managed to pick up a Bosch circular saw and cordless drill. I still use my old metal housing Craftman jigsaw. I don't use a jigsaw that much but wish I would have picked up one of the Bosch's for cheap.

The install is looking very nice by the way, good work.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

here is a story, a freind of mine spoke to a designer at black and decker/dewalt, and basically he says BD isnt meant to be seriously used, they are designed to be elegant and pretty so wives buy their husbands the tools for gifts, dewalt is meant to be more serious usage.  no joke.

the problem i find with dewalt is that one, its often very heavy and bulky, whcih is not good for more delicate projects such as car audio, and to me at least, they are overpriced a bit. i had one dewalt drill a long time ago, and i sold it after a while.

back on topic, awesome progress! cant wait to see it finished!

b


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

This is the model I picked up. $69!












Anyway, this weekend should be fruitful for finishing this project. When I'm done I'll take some detail shots in case someone wants to replicate this with the Escape / Mariner / Tribute class of suv's.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot to show you this pic. This shows the old cover top (the one I'm replacing), but does show the Madisound grills doing their thing, and shows the power distribution.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> You need a Bosch jig-saw. By far the smoothest jig-saw I've ever used. Cuts like butter and the quick-change blades make life so much better.


I LOVE my Bosch jig-saw. Wouldn't trade it for anything. 

That Porter Cable you bought is supposed to be really good too. My fixed base router is a Porter and it's solid as a rock.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice looking install! My brother drives an Escape and I may build him a simple system in the future. Glad to see the BM fits nicely in these vehicles, gives me an excuse to pick up another one in the next pre-order!


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Excellent work. I'm inspired! Subscribed for more stealthy, false floor goodness.

I have a Craftsman circular saw with the laser guide; was a gift from my wife a couple of Christmases ago. It cuts okay, but the problem is likely the nut holding the saw (I'm by no means an expert carpenter). For the few things I've cut (trim pieces, drywall, thin wood) it's been okay, but I've done a little bit of sanding after the cutting.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

And I finished the project!

The sub box and amp rack, cleaned up and ready to go:



















Amp access panel cut out:


















All carpeted up. This color is a decent match, but not perfect. It is a very close color to the light gray that is present in the cabin though:


















Take note of the little black pieces under the board. These are simple things to keep the amp access cover in the right spot:


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

And to finish up, the amp access cover:

















The factory carpet goes right over top. Its only 1/3" or so taller than stock. About the best I can expect I think.
















This is the payoff- It all folds completely flat:


















I must say, even though there is a trim panel, and factory carpet over the subs, there is no drop in performance at all. It sounds awesome! Oh, and there is some closed-cell foam under the full panel, to give it some cushioning against the sub grills.


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

Wonderful! Looks fantastic.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks!

Now I've got work to do on my Acura TL. Stay tuned.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow...I need to get one of those magical jigsaws if it makes you install false floors like that. Excellent work, Top notch.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL!

I like my porter cable. It wasn't it that made me do a false floor. It was the need for a stroller and such to fit in there without any hassle. You can blame the kid in my wife's tummy instead.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Haha, You have everything i'm trying to pull off in my install... 
IMO stealth installs are truly the only installs for a daily driver. They are hard to pull of correctly (still working on mine) but you definitely done it. +Props, the best of luck to you and new family!


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

How do u like those little Kenwood amps. I was looking at some for the wifes ride.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Jboogie said:


> How do u like those little Kenwood amps. I was looking at some for the wifes ride.


Those amps have been amazing so far. Dead quiet, excellent processing, excellent power, I'm a happy man. They greatly simplified my system and I love it. No more noise due to a 3sixty.2 stuck in the mix.


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Those amps have been amazing so far. Dead quiet, excellent processing, excellent power, I'm a happy man. They greatly simplified my system and I love it. No more noise due to a 3sixty.2 stuck in the mix.


Damn! I was just considering replacing my AudioControl DQL-8 with a 3Sixty.2.. What kinda noise were u getting?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Hisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



Its just the nature of the 3sixty.2. I tried a line driver before, a driver after, nothing would fix it. The only thing that would was to turn the gains way down, but then I ran out of volume before I was pleased with the result. Its just not really that good in most situations I think.


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow. this is an amazing install. great job man.


----------

